# Biogasanlagen mit Fisch betreiben: Sinnvolle Verwertung..



## Thomas9904 (27. Juli 2015)

*Biogasanlagen mit Fisch betreiben: Sinnvolle Verwertung..
​*Wenn man als Angler immer wieder mit dem sinnvollen Grund zum Angeln laut Tierschutzgesetz konfrontiert wird, wegen dem man ja keine maßigen Fische zurücksetzen soll (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=298372),
 ist die Meldung hier:
http://www.focus.de/regional/brande...-tonnenweise-in-biogasanlagen_id_4839485.html
doch interessant.

Danach wurden ca. 2300 Tonnen Fisch aus Brandenburgs Gewässern in den letzten drei Jahren an Zootiere verfüttert oder sind in Biogasanlagen "verwertet" worden.

Dazu wurde noch aus der Fischereiabgabe laut der Meldung fast 700 000 Euro 2012 bis 2014 für die Entnahme und Entsorgung unerwünschter Bestände an Fischereibetriebe bezahlt.

Und wir Angler machen uns Gedanken wegen zurücksetzen - JEDER Fisch ist also "sinnvoll" verwertbar, und sei es als "Treibstoff" für Biogasanlagen....

Raus mit den Viechern und "Bio"gas produziert............

#d#d#d#d#d#d


----------



## Naturliebhaber (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Biogasanlagen mit Fisch betreiben: Sinnvolle Verwertung..*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *
> *Dazu wurde noch aus der Fischereiabgabe laut der Meldung fast 700 000 Euro 2012 bis 2014 für die Entnahme und Entsorgung unerwünschter Bestände an Fischereibetriebe bezahlt.
> 
> Und wir Angler machen uns Gedanken wegen zurücksetzen - JEDER Fisch ist also "sinnvoll" verwertbar, und sei es als "Treibstoff" für Biogasanlagen....
> ...


 
Das ist ja alles ok, nur funktioniert diese Art der Verwertung halt nur bei kommerziellem Fang, da sonst die "Sammelinfrastruktur" fehlt.

Mein Verein stellt mittlerweile Reusen in Weihern auf, um den Bestand an Zwergwelsen & Co. einzudämmen. Die Entsorgung der Fänge ist eine größere Herausforderung.


----------



## Sharpo (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Biogasanlagen mit Fisch betreiben: Sinnvolle Verwertung..*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das ist ja alles ok, nur funktioniert diese Art der Verwertung halt nur bei kommerziellem Fang, da sonst die "Sammelinfrastruktur" fehlt.
> 
> Mein Verein stellt mittlerweile Reusen in Weihern auf, um den Bestand an Zwergwelsen & Co. einzudämmen. Die Entsorgung der Fänge ist eine größere Herausforderung.




Sprecht doch mal die Bauern an. 
Einige betreiben doch eine Biogasanlage.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Biogasanlagen mit Fisch betreiben: Sinnvolle Verwertung..*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Sprecht doch mal die Bauern an.
> Einige betreiben doch eine Biogasanlage.


 
Haben wir schon. Die wollen keine Tierkadaver in den Anlagen haben und fahren die Anlagen nur mit Pflanzen.


----------



## anglermeister17 (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Biogasanlagen mit Fisch betreiben: Sinnvolle Verwertung..*

@Thomas: Interessant wäre es doch zu wissen- auf welcher Gesetzesgrundlage werden Länder und/ oder Verbände veranlasst (Berufs)Fischern wegen EIGENS verursachter Fehlfänge dahingehend Kosten zur Entsorgung ebendieser zu erstatten? Ich meine, die Tatsache, DASS sowas getan wird- schlimm genug- aber sowas noch "zu belohnen"( okay, vlt nicht die richtige Begrifflichkeit in dem Zsh- aber fällt euch etwas besseres ein?! )? 
Da komm ich grad nicht mit, sorry!


----------



## Lazarus (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Biogasanlagen mit Fisch betreiben: Sinnvolle Verwertung..*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Raus mit den Viechern und "Bio"gas produziert............
> 
> #d#d#d#d#d#d


Worüber schüttelst du denn deine Köpfe?

Die Entnahme der Fische wird wohl aus Gründen der Hege erfolgt sein. Kannst ja mal genauer schreiben, wo die Fische tatsächlich herkommen. Dass Weißfische abgefischt werden, ist ja nun nichts besonderes. Informiere dich mal über das Phänomen der Verbuttung.

So sehr ich die Agrargasproduktion missbillige, Energie aus Abfällen (hier: Fisch) zu gewinnen, ist wirklich nicht das Schlechteste.


----------



## anglermeister17 (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Biogasanlagen mit Fisch betreiben: Sinnvolle Verwertung..*

@Lazarus: Ich glaube, du hast die Intention von Thomas nicht verstanden. Verstehst du nicht den Widerspruch an sich, mit dem hier offensichtlich offiziell für Angler  ( und Fischer doch auch?! )geltende Gesetze ad absurdum geführt werden? Sprich "Vernünftiger Grund" zur Fischentnahme etc? Dass hier wohl mal wieder mit zweierlei Maß gemessen wird?!


----------



## Lazarus (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Biogasanlagen mit Fisch betreiben: Sinnvolle Verwertung..*



anglermeister17 schrieb:


> @Lazarus: Ich glaube, du hast die Intention von Thomas nicht verstanden.


Doch, ich denke schon. Die Intention ist bei ihm ohnehin immer die selbe.



anglermeister17 schrieb:


> Verstehst du nicht den Widerspruch an sich, mit dem hier offensichtlich offiziell für Angler  ( und Fischer doch auch?! )geltende Gesetze ad absurdum geführt werden? Sprich "Vernünftiger Grund" zur Fischentnahme etc? Dass hier wohl mal wieder mit zweierlei Maß gemessen wird?!


Anglermeister, Entnahme aus Gründen der Hege IST ein vernünftiger Grund. Sowohl für Angler als auch für Fischer.
Ich weiß von Angelvereinen, die regelmäßig ihre Gewässer mit Netzen abfischen um der Weißfische Herr zu werden.

Das Problem ist, die Fische loszuwerden. Weißfische lassen sich leider nur schwer als Speisefisch vermarkten. Was schade ist, Brachse schmeckt nämlich gut, wenn man sie richtig zubereitet.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Biogasanlagen mit Fisch betreiben: Sinnvolle Verwertung..*

Mich würden genauere Fakten zu dem Thema interessieren.
Ist bekannt welche Fische dafür verwendet werden und ob die Fische explizit für diese Verwendung entnommen worden sind?


----------



## kati48268 (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Biogasanlagen mit Fisch betreiben: Sinnvolle Verwertung..*

Es mag ja sogar hier und da Sinn machen, im Zuge der Hege Weissfische so zu "verwerten" (Tierfütterung finde ich völlig ok, bei der Biogasanlage ist es schon irgendwie ethisch grenzwertig).

Der zweierlei Mass-Hintergrund ist aber nicht zu verkennen und ist eben anzuprangern!
Da werden Tonnen von Weissfischen per Netz angelandet, sicherlich nicht einzeln abgeschlagen, sondern sie ersticken/zerquetschen, wie in der Berufsfischerei üblich.
Andererseits sollst du zwingend einen Döbel mitnehmen, obwohl du ihn nicht essen willst.
Schlimmer noch, Gerichte mischen sich auch schon tief in die anglerische Praxis ein; Stichwort "Abhakreihenfolge" (siehe http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=298264 ).

Tier"leid" & Intention dazu wird auf anglerischer Seite werweißwiehochnoch gehängt, bei jeder erdenklichen Art von Fischerei ist es wortwörtlich Matsche ...das alles bei ein und derselben Tierart.
Das muss doch jeden Angler aufregen, oder etwa nicht?!


----------



## captn-ahab (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Biogasanlagen mit Fisch betreiben: Sinnvolle Verwertung..*

So sieht es aus Kati!
Biogasanlagen sind eh super. Da wird tonnenweise Meis reingekippt und extra dafür angebaut.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Biogasanlagen mit Fisch betreiben: Sinnvolle Verwertung..*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Es mag ja sogar hier und da Sinn machen, im Zuge der Hege Weissfische so zu "verwerten" (Tierfütterung finde ich völlig ok, bei der Biogasanlage ist es schon irgendwie ethisch grenzwertig).
> 
> Der zweierlei Mass-Hintergrund ist aber nicht zu verkennen und ist eben anzuprangern!
> Da werden Tonnen von Weissfischen per Netz angelandet, sicherlich nicht einzeln abgeschlagen, sondern sie ersticken/zerquetschen, wie in der Berufsfischerei üblich.
> ...


Danke Kati, begriffen.........


----------



## Naturliebhaber (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Biogasanlagen mit Fisch betreiben: Sinnvolle Verwertung..*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Der zweierlei Mass-Hintergrund ist aber nicht zu verkennen und ist eben anzuprangern!
> Da werden Tonnen von Weissfischen per Netz angelandet, sicherlich nicht einzeln abgeschlagen, sondern sie ersticken/zerquetschen, wie in der Berufsfischerei üblich.


 
Um diesen Widerspruch herauszukristallisieren, brauchte es nun aber wirklich nicht erst des Themas der Fischverwertung in der Biogasanlage. 

Jeder fränkische Karpfenbauer, der seinen Weiher abfischt und danach kalkt, tötet in vollem Einklang mit dem Gesetz tausende Kleinfische durch Ersticken und Verätzen. 

Der gleiche Karpfenbauer bekommt aber Ärger mit der Polizei, wenn er nach dem Abfischen einen lebenden Karpfen über 100 Meter in einem Eimer ohne Wasser nach Hause transportiert. (War voriges Jahr selbst bei so einer Episode dabei).

Dieser Widerspruch ist schon aberwitzig.


----------



## Rhxnxr (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Biogasanlagen mit Fisch betreiben: Sinnvolle Verwertung..*

Der Zusammenhang von Botulismus und Biogasanlagen ist mittlerweile ja bekannt und kaum mehr zu leugnen.

Als Quelle für die "Zucht" der Bakterien in den Biogasanlagen, sieht man ja ausgemähtes, zerhäckseltes Wild, Vögel etc.
Ist Fisch als Treibstoff für so eine Anlage da nicht ähnlich gefährlich, oder gibts bei Fisch keine Entwicklung von Botulismuskeimen ?


----------



## kati48268 (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Biogasanlagen mit Fisch betreiben: Sinnvolle Verwertung..*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Um diesen Widerspruch herauszukristallisieren, brauchte es nun aber wirklich nicht erst des Themas der Fischverwertung in der Biogasanlage...


Deswegen schrieb ich ja:


kati48268 schrieb:


> Tier"leid" & Intention dazu wird auf anglerischer Seite werweißwiehochnoch gehängt, *bei jeder erdenklichen Art von Fischerei* ist es wortwörtlich Matsche ...das alles bei ein und derselben Tierart.


Es ist wirklich ein Unding, wie wir Angler verarsxht & _-man kann das durchaus so sagen-_ diskriminiert & kriminalisiert werden!

Und auch wenn viele jetzt wieder aufstöhnen:
diesem Trend entgegenzuwirken ist Aufgabe der offiziellen Interessenvertreter, also der Verbände.
Weit weit mehr als Kormoran & kleine Wasserkraft.


----------



## Sharpo (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Biogasanlagen mit Fisch betreiben: Sinnvolle Verwertung..*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Deswegen schrieb ich ja:
> 
> Es ist wirklich ein Unding, wie wir Angler verarsxht & _-man kann das durchaus so sagen-_ diskriminiert & kriminalisiert werden!
> 
> ...



Warum?   

Wie will man dies den Bürger verklickern?

Stell Dir mal so einen schönen sonnigen Tag vor, Du als Anger ziehst ein Weissfisch nach dem anderen raus und wirfst ihn neben Dir ins Gras.
Weder betäubt noch ermurckst.

Familie mit Kleinkind kommt  vorbei. Das Kind ist doch für sein Leben traumatisiert.
Zappelnde zuckende Fische ..auf der Wiese...ersticken Qualvoll...

Alta....

:q


----------



## kati48268 (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Biogasanlagen mit Fisch betreiben: Sinnvolle Verwertung..*

Die Family mit Kleinkind ist das kleinste Problem.
Beim Angler müsste die Behandlung des Fangs (wie auch immer!) zunächst mal juristisch genauso bewertet werden wie beim Fischer!


----------



## Dunraven (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Biogasanlagen mit Fisch betreiben: Sinnvolle Verwertung..*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Mich würden genauere Fakten zu dem Thema interessieren.
> Ist bekannt welche Fische dafür verwendet werden und ob die Fische explizit für diese Verwendung entnommen worden sind?



  Einfach mal den Artikel lesen. Es sind nicht heimische Fische wie Mamor- und Silberkarpfen, aber auch heimische Fische wie Brassen und Güster. Bei letzteren ist es echt übel, denn viele Vereine würden die sicher gerne als Besatzfisch haben, da es sich ja um schöne große Tiere handelt, mit denen man einen Bestand gut aufbauen könnte. Ich glaube nicht das die extra dafür entnommen werden, die haben soviel ich weiß pauschale Fangquoten, und wenn die Angler nicht genug entnehmen, dann wird der Rest abgefischt, so wurde es mir mal erzählt. Der LV Geschäftsführer sagte ja das die Fische nicht zu vermarkten sind, von daher würde er wohl lieber Geld dafür bekommen als dafür Geld zu zahlen.   Zootiere damit füttern ist ja ok. Ein gesunder Bestand kann das verkraften. Aber ob die Geschichte mit den Quoten sinnvoll ist bezweifle ich. Denn die Bestände an schönen Fischen nehmen da ab, und über bleiben die kleinen, die durch die Maschen passen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Biogasanlagen mit Fisch betreiben: Sinnvolle Verwertung..*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das die extra dafür entnommen werden, die haben soviel ich weiß pauschale Fangquoten, und wenn die Angler nicht genug entnehmen, dann wird der Rest abgefischt, so wurde es mir mal erzählt.



Das geschieht z.B. jährlich an einzelnen Seen der Fränkischen Seenplatte (beispielsweise Altmühlsee). Die Begründung ist, dass ein erhöhter Weißfischbestand maßgeblich zur Eutrophierung des Gewässers mit damit verbundenem Algenwachstum beiträgt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Biogasanlagen mit Fisch betreiben: Sinnvolle Verwertung..*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Es ist wirklich ein Unding, wie wir Angler verarsxht & _-man kann das durchaus so sagen-_ diskriminiert & kriminalisiert werden!
> .



Man muss aber so auch nicht übertreiben.

Ich weiß nicht unter welchen Umständen ihr zum Fischen gehen müsst,das teils mit solchen Worten als Geschütze gearbeitet wird.Bei uns gibt es weniger Diskussion,weder im Angelverein noch in der Öffentlichkeit.

Oft genug wurde ich unter jubelnder Masse beim Drillen und Karpfen landen gefragt was nun passiert,egal welche Antwort kam,es war kein Problem.

Im Bezug auf den Artikel sollte man auch nicht vergessen das dort sehr wohl angeprangert wird,das der Fisch so genutzt wird,aber wegen keiner weiteren Möglichkeit der Vermarktung eben so einer Verwendung bedacht wurde.

Ich finde es etwas übertrieben einen Artikel wieder als Aufhänger für den Kreuzzug des AB zu nutzen.Mich würde interessieren,was in eurem Umfeld so dermaßen schief läuft,das ihr alles mit jedem Vorwand Richtung Verband abwälzt und schnell Zusammenhänge schliessen wollt,die Teils sich gar nicht ergeben.


Lg


----------



## MisterMyjoergi (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Biogasanlagen mit Fisch betreiben: Sinnvolle Verwertung..*

Da muss ich an das Robbenbaby oder Pinguine-Verheizen denken. Schon unanständig irgendwie. Okay, wenns jetzt Beifänge sind. Aber Biogas? Kann aber auch nicht in Worte fassen, warum ich das im Gegensatz zur Tierfutterproduktion unanständig finde. Ein wirkliches Argument fällt mir da nicht ein, das bloße Gefühl bleibt.


----------



## kati48268 (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Biogasanlagen mit Fisch betreiben: Sinnvolle Verwertung..*

@Fantastic Fishing
Gut... ich versuch es mal ganz schlicht:

- Erkennst du, dass es einen Unterschied gibt, bei dem was du aus deinen Erlebnissen beschreibst und wie es juristisch beurteilt wird?
Wenn ja, muss dir doch klar sein, dass es nicht unbedingt gut ist, wenn Richter dein Verhalten anders sehen als du selbst, oder? (Egal ob dir das schon passiert ist oder nicht)
Wenn nein,... _siehe unten_.

Nächster Schwierigkeitsschritt:
- Erkennst du einen Unterschied zwischen der tierschutzrechtlichen Betrachtung von Anglerfängen und Berufsfischerfängen?
Wenn ja, findest du als Angler das ok oder nicht und warum jeweils?
Wenn nein... _siehe unten.

_Und eine letzte Hürde:
- Wenn Angler dafür bezahlen, dass jemand ihre Interessen vertritt (z.B. dafür kämpft, dass sie gegenüber Berufsfischern nicht benachteiligt werden), ist es dann nicht falsch, wenn diese Auftragnehmer zwar die Kohle kassieren aber genau das nicht tun wofür die bezahlt werden?
Wenn ja, dann weißt du jetzt warum viele Angler über die Verbände fluchen. 
Wenn nein, ._..dann weiß ich auch nicht wie man es noch einfacher erklären kann, sorry._


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Biogasanlagen mit Fisch betreiben: Sinnvolle Verwertung..*



kati48268 schrieb:


> @Fantastic Fishing
> Gut... ich versuch es mal ganz schlicht:
> 
> - Erkennst du, dass es einen Unterschied gibt, bei dem was du aus deinen Erlebnissen beschreibst und wie es juristisch beurteilt wird?
> ...



Sehr Nett von dir,ich gehöre aber nicht zur Sorte begriffsstutziger Menschen und weiß ziemlich genau auf was du und Thomas wie eine Handvoll eurer Anhänger hinaus wollen,dennoch sehe ich es als Übertrieben an.

Deine Verbandskritik in Ehren,aber ihr Fokussiert euch auf das große Ganze,ich weise doch nur darauf hin,das es Regional gesehen,zumindest bei uns nicht die Ansätze gibt,solche Schlagwörter und Diskussionskiller zu nutzen,weil die Gefahren die ihr seht,hier so nicht gesehen werden.

Bei euch findet ja kein offener Dialog statt,vielmehr eine richtungsweisende Formulierung im stetigen Rhythmus von 2 Tagen.

Was das Rechtliche angelangt,so wird es doch nur mehr und mehr zur Thematik weil sich viele Plattformen darauf Versteifen oder ihre Daseinsberechtigung allein darauf Berufen (Wirkasme Vermarktung,CR-Gedönse) indem Sie Gesetze Missachten.Was soll der Verband denn machen,sich ohne die Rückendeckung der Angler in einen aussichtlsosen Kampf schmeißen und für etwas eintreten,was vielleicht so gefordert nicht Umsetzbar ist?Der Verband wurde doch schon seid Gründung Bombardiert,im Vorfeld ebenso.

Da ist soviel Kleinstaatlerei,das ein Prozess,den ihr Einfordert nur stetig durchgeführt werden kann.

Wer aber ständig mit Worten aufwartet die keine Dialoge zulassen,der Muss sich doch nicht wundern oder?


----------



## anglermeister17 (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Biogasanlagen mit Fisch betreiben: Sinnvolle Verwertung..*

@Fanatic Fishing: Tut mir leid, grundsätzlich, dass du zur "Mäßigung aufrufst", ist ja als positiv zu betrachten. ABER: Deiner Bitte zum Dialog in allen Ehren, und da wohl nicht die "ganze Historie" zw Verband und AB/ Angler/ und evtl auch sonstiger Palttformen zu kennen scheinst: Hast du dir schon mal Gedanken gemacht, WARUM hier teils mit soo scharfen "Worten gegen die Verbände bzw den Verband geschossen" wird? GENAU, weil die Wege des Dialogs bereits 1000000000fach gesucht worden sind, und teils mit NICHTSSAGENDEN Kommentaren beantwortet wurden- oder als Gipfel der Arroganz- in der absoluten Mehrzahl ( helft mir: etwa 99% der Dialogversuche?!) gar nicht erst beantwortet worden sind.
Und irgendwann ist auch für den GÜTIGSTEN Menschen "Schluss mit Lustig", wirst sicher auch nachvollziehen können- oder?


----------



## Sharpo (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Biogasanlagen mit Fisch betreiben: Sinnvolle Verwertung..*

Wer mangelnden Dialog bemängelt hat ein wenig den Sinn eines Forums nicht verstanden.

Ein Dialog ist eine mündlich oder schriftlich zwischen zwei oder mehreren Personen geführte Rede und Gegenrede.

Gegenteil davon ist der Monolog.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Biogasanlagen mit Fisch betreiben: Sinnvolle Verwertung..*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Einfach mal den Artikel lesen. Es sind nicht heimische Fische wie Mamor- und Silberkarpfen, aber auch heimische Fische wie Brassen und Güster.


Entschuldige, da habe ich mich wohl unglücklich ausgedrückt. 

Mit "welche Fische?" meinte ich nicht die Sorten, sondern ob es Fische aus der Hegefischerei sind, Fische die dem Gewässer eh entnommen werden mussten, die Fische vielleicht durch gekippte Gewässer tot waren oder aber ob die Fische explizit für die Biogasanlagen entwendet wurden. Das geht alles nicht aus dem Artikel hervor.

Wenn ich an das Tankerunglück am Dortmund Ems Kanal denke, wo tausende tote Fische verendet sind, da wäre die Verwertung dieser Tiere in Biogasanlage vielleicht nicht ganz so falsch. Besser als sinnlos weg zu werfen. Und wenn dann dafür Gelder aufgebracht worden wären, dann hätte es Sinn gehabt und wäre nur der letztmöglichen Verwertung an solche Anlagen gegangen.

So meinte ich die Frage und da würde es mich interessieren, wie die Beweggründe waren.


----------



## gründler (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Biogasanlagen mit Fisch betreiben: Sinnvolle Verwertung..*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> .
> 
> Wenn ich an das Tankerunglück am Dortmund Ems Kanal denke, wo tausende tote Fische verendet sind, da wäre die Verwertung dieser Tiere in Biogasanlage vielleicht nicht ganz so falsch. Besser als sinnlos weg zu werfen.


 
Sorry das ich mir jetzt genau dein post dafür aussuche nix gegen dich aber.


Verseuchte fische in die Anlage....
wenn wir dann ne Prüfung in der Anlge haben wird die bude dicht gemacht weil Gifte gefunden wurden.Haben sie davon schon Gährgut auf felder gebracht?
Jo da und da...dann wollen wa mal die felder sperren und alles ringsherum was mit grundwasser etc.......zu tun hat auch gleich.


Wisst ihr eigentlich welche Auflagen so ne Anlage hat wie die Überwacht werden usw.?


Das unsere Felder geprüft werden unter anderem per Satelitt überwacht usw.??? Wir vorgeschrieben kriegen was wir anbauen dürfen,was wir spritzen usw usw.

Die meisten Menschen wissen doch gar net was in der Agraindustrie abgeht aber mit reden das wollen se alle.




Weiter machen.


----------



## Lazarus (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Biogasanlagen mit Fisch betreiben: Sinnvolle Verwertung..*



gründler schrieb:


> Wisst ihr eigentlich welche Auflagen so ne Anlage hat wie die Überwacht werden usw.?


Anscheinend völlig unzureichend. http://www.biogasanlagen-versus-anwohner.de/index.php/unqual-betreiber.html
Falls die verlinkten Infos noch aktuell sind, darf jeder so ein Ding betreiben, auch wenn er nach der 5. Klasse von der Hauptschule abgegangen ist, nachdem er sie 4 mal wiederholt hat.

Die häufigen Unfälle mit folgender Gewässerverschmutzung zeigen, dass die Kontrollen lax und die Qualifikation der Betreiber mitunter tatsächlich völlig unzureichend ist.
Hier nochmals was dazu: http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/print/d-87347265.html


----------



## Lommel (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Biogasanlagen mit Fisch betreiben: Sinnvolle Verwertung..*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Die häufigen Unfälle mit folgender Gewässerverschmutzung zeigen, dass die Kontrollen lax und die Qualifikation der Betreiber mitunter tatsächlich völlig unzureichend ist.
> Hier nochmals was dazu: http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/print/d-87347265.html



Bei den Kosten für so eine Biogasanlage muss das Ding ja laufen. Sonst rechnet sich das nicht. Ist also kein (ich sag mal) Brennstoff vorhanden, wird halt auf andere Sachen zurückgegriffen, wie ja auch in Brandenburg. Der Landwirt soll sich so ein Ding auf seine Kosten anschaffen, beim betreiben wird er allerdings alleine gelassen. Geht dann was schief ist natürlich der Landwirt schuld und nicht die Ökoindustrie. Auch eine Art von Politik.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Biogasanlagen mit Fisch betreiben: Sinnvolle Verwertung..*



gründler schrieb:


> Sorry das ich mir jetzt genau dein post dafür aussuche nix gegen dich aber.


Kein Ding




gründler schrieb:


> Verseuchte fische in die Anlage....
> wenn wir dann ne Prüfung in der Anlge haben wird die bude dicht gemacht weil Gifte gefunden wurden.Haben sie davon schon Gährgut auf felder gebracht?
> [...]


Von dem Thema der Biogasanlagen habe ich keinen blassen Schimmer. In erster Linie geht es bei dem Thema darum, dass Fische dort als Rohstoff verwendet werden. Und ich für meinen Teil würde - um darüber Urteilen zu können - nur gerne wissen, wie das ganze zustande gekommen ist.
Werden Fische explizit dafür gefagen: Will ich nicht gutheißen. Werden aber Fische dafür verwendet, die anderweitig keine Verwendung haben und ansonsten auf dem Müll landen: Klingt in erster Linie gut.

Was aber ab der Biogasanlage passiert und worauf man achten muss, davon habe ich keinen Schnall. Ist aber auch für die Moralische Umsetzung vermutlich nicht so wichtig.


----------



## gründler (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Biogasanlagen mit Fisch betreiben: Sinnvolle Verwertung..*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Und ich für meinen Teil würde - um darüber Urteilen zu können - nur gerne wissen, wie das ganze zustande gekommen ist.
> Werden Fische explizit dafür gefagen: Will ich nicht gutheißen. Werden aber Fische dafür verwendet, die anderweitig keine Verwendung haben und ansonsten auf dem Müll landen: Klingt in erster Linie gut.


 

Darauf kann ich dir auch keine antwort geben.


#h


----------



## willmalwassagen (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Biogasanlagen mit Fisch betreiben: Sinnvolle Verwertung..*



			
				Thomas9904;4381479
Danach wurden ca. 2300 Tonnen Fisch aus Brandenburgs Gewässern in den letzten drei Jahren an Zootiere verfüttert oder sind in Biogasanlagen "verwertet" worden. schrieb:
			
		

> Dazu wurde noch aus der Fischereiabgabe laut der Meldung fast 700 000 Euro 2012 bis 2014 für die Entnahme und Entsorgung unerwünschter Bestände an Fischereibetriebe bezahlt.
> 
> Wir sollten uns da keine Gedanken machen sondern Anzeige gegen unbekannt erstatten.
> Wenn die Entnahme und Entsorgung unerwünschter Fische  sogar aus der Fischereiabgabe bezuschusst wird, haben die Handeln einen "Schuss".
> Setz einenFisch zurück weil er für dich ein unerwünschter Beifang ist. Und dann willst du aus der Fischereiabgebe deinen Rechtsanwalt bezahlen. Da halten dich doch alle für verrückt.


----------



## Rhxnxr (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Biogasanlagen mit Fisch betreiben: Sinnvolle Verwertung..*

Mein erster Post im Thread ist leider völlig untergegangen, deshalb hab ich bezgl. "Botulismus durch Fischkadaver" mal selbst nachgelesen.
Es ist völlig egal ob Wild, Haustiere oder Fisch. Hat alles nix in Biogasanlagen zu suchen, sondern gehört zur Entsorgung in eine Tierkörperverwertungsanstalt.
Biogasanlagen sind alleine auf pflanzliche Stoffe ausgerichtet.

Die Politik weigert sich zwar noch die Gefahr durch diese Anlagen anzuerkennen, aber viele Bauern haben gecheckt was Sache ist, und weigern sich trotz Verträgen den Schlamm (wie eigentlich angedacht) auf ihre Felder auszubringen.

P.S. Botulismus endet fast immer tödlich, egal ob akuter oder schleichender Verlauf, ist also alles andere als spassig.


----------



## Ossipeter (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Biogasanlagen mit Fisch betreiben: Sinnvolle Verwertung..*

Wer kontrolliert die Biogasanlagen, ob da Tierkadaver, egal woher, mit vergärt werden?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Biogasanlagen mit Fisch betreiben: Sinnvolle Verwertung..*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> [Wir sollten uns da keine Gedanken machen sondern Anzeige gegen unbekannt erstatten.
> Wenn die Entnahme und Entsorgung unerwünschter Fische sogar aus der Fischereiabgabe bezuschusst wird, haben die Handeln einen "Schuss".



Die offizielle Argumentation hierzu ist z.B., dass den Gewässern durch erhebliche Bestandsreduzierung von Weißfischen Nährstoffe entzogen werden und somit der Eutrophierung entgegengewirkt wird. Der Zuschuss aus der Fischereiabgabe wird also mit der Sicherung der Gewässerqualität begründet. 
 Da kannst du klagen, so lange zu willst. Erfolg wirst du nicht haben.

 In der Fränkischen Seenplatte macht sich die Weißfischreduktion an den betreffenden Seen aus meiner Sicht auch am spürbaren Sinken der Raubfischpopulation bemerkbar. Das wird in Kauf genommen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Biogasanlagen mit Fisch betreiben: Sinnvolle Verwertung..*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Wer kontrolliert die Biogasanlagen, ob da Tierkadaver, egal woher, mit vergärt werden?



Die Verwertung von Tierkadavern in Biogasanlagen ist nicht verboten. Es wurden sogar Anlagen in Betrieb genommen, die fast ausschließlich Schlachtabfälle etc. vergären sollten. 

U.a. mit solchen Anlagen gab's auch immer wieder mal Ärger:
http://info.kopp-verlag.de/hintergr...rbayern-biogasanlage-verseucht-gewaesser.html


----------



## Rhxnxr (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Biogasanlagen mit Fisch betreiben: Sinnvolle Verwertung..*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Wer kontrolliert die Biogasanlagen, ob da Tierkadaver, egal woher, mit vergärt werden?



Scheinbar keiner. Und sowas kommt dann z.B. dabei raus
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/2013/...orgt-haben-Wo-sind-die-toten-Ferkel-geblieben


----------



## Surf (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Biogasanlagen mit Fisch betreiben: Sinnvolle Verwertung..*

http://m.faz.net/aktuell/wirtschaft...beschaeftigt-fischer-noch-heute-13720800.html

Selbe Meldung nur mit mehr Kontext


----------



## Jenka20 (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Biogasanlagen mit Fisch betreiben: Sinnvolle Verwertung..*

Endlich eine sinnvolle Verwertung für die gemessteten Karpfen aus überbesetzten Vereinsseen. Die schaden den Gewässern eh nur. #6


----------



## Revilo62 (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Biogasanlagen mit Fisch betreiben: Sinnvolle Verwertung..*



Jenka20 schrieb:


> Endlich eine sinnvolle Verwertung für die gemessteten Karpfen aus überbesetzten Vereinsseen. Die schaden den Gewässern eh nur. #6


Hier geht es nicht um Karpfen, das Foto in der FAZ ist falsch, es geht hier um Grasfische ... ist auch egal, um welche Fische es geht, es geht letztendlich um Kreaturen, um Wirbeltiere
Nur weil ich keine Karpfen mag, haben sie dennoch eine Daseinsberechtigung.
Karpfen wurden übrigens schon im Mittelalter nach Europa eingeführt und dienten den Mönchen als tierisches Nahrungsmittel während der Fastenzeit.
Die Probleme mit dem Überbesatz in der heutigen Zeit sind von uns hausgemacht
Genau der gleiche Staatsapparat, der uns das Angeln(Tierschutzgesetz) immer mehr vermiesen will, ist der, der die Vernichtung von Wirbeltieren mit unseren Steuermitteln ermöglicht.
Man kann ja drüber denken wie man möchte, hier stellt sich Rechtssystem selbst in Frage und zeigt wiedereinmal, wie dekadent in unserer Welt gelebt und gehandelt wird.
Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Taxidermist (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Biogasanlagen mit Fisch betreiben: Sinnvolle Verwertung..*



> Genau der gleiche Staatsapparat, der uns das Angeln immer mehr vermiesen  will, ist der, der die Vernichtung von Wirbeltieren mit unseren  Steuermitteln ermöglicht.


Wenn es denn wenigstens Steuermittel wären, aber ich lese da was von 700000€ aus der Fischereiabgabe.
Also sollen Angler die Beseitigung von DDR Altlasten bezahlen!
Warum nicht Land oder Bund?

Jürgen


----------



## Jenka20 (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Biogasanlagen mit Fisch betreiben: Sinnvolle Verwertung..*

Es geht darum, ob es eine sinnvolle Verwertung wäre. In meinen Augen ist diese Art der Verwertung besser als wiegen, Foto und zurücksetzen.

Dem wäre nicht so, würde man die Hege der Natur überlassen.


----------



## Matthias_R (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Biogasanlagen mit Fisch betreiben: Sinnvolle Verwertung..*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Wenn es denn wenigstens Steuermittel wären, aber ich lese da was von 700000€ aus der Fischereiabgabe.
> Also sollen Angler die Beseitigung von DDR Altlasten bezahlen!
> Warum nicht Land oder Bund?
> 
> Jürgen


Na ja, dass die Fischereiabgabe auch einer hegerischen Bestandsanpassung dient, kann ich ja noch irgendwie nachvollziehen.
Was mich aber wirklich wundert ist, dass man die Karpfen, Graser etc abfischt und sich gleichzeitig Gedanken macht, ob man Karpfen und Rotfedern besetzt, um der Verkrautung Herr zu werden.


----------



## Revilo62 (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Biogasanlagen mit Fisch betreiben: Sinnvolle Verwertung..*

Ich glaube nicht, dass es ausschließlich um DDR-Altlasten geht, wird zwar gern so argumentiert, ist aber scheinbar nicht ganz so.
Sicher sind die Dimensionen hier im Osten schwerwiegender, aber im Westen gibt es doch auch solche Auswüchse, oder ? 
Ich denke mal nur an den unsäglichen Besatz von Vereinstümpeln oder wie es auch so immer genannt wird.
Der Hintergrund für diese Renaturierungsmaßnahmen ist doch aber ein ganz anderer, hat doch was mit Geld zu tun, eutrophierende Gewässer sind nun mal nicht so lukrativ für Urlauber, Seeanwohner.
Und für die jahrelangen Einleitungen von Nährstoffen durch die Landwirtschaft und die damit zunehmende Unterwasserflora,
naja ich denke mir meinen Teil ...
Im Übrigen ist die Fischereiabgabe eine Steuer, die zwar zweckgebunden sein soll, aber was heißt das heute schon
Dennoch kein Grund, die Fische ( und nicht nur Grasfische, sondern auch Bleie und Güstern) zu Energie zu verwandeln.
Statt sich eingehender mit einer sinnvolleren Verwendung, z.B. als Nahrungsmittel zu beschäftigen, wird letztendlich nix weiter gemacht als ENTSORGT !
Auch die Argumentation der fehlenden Verarbeitungskapazitäten lass ich nicht durchgehen, bei Edelfischen wir Zander, Barsch würde krampfhaft nach Lösungen gesucht werden, denn damit ließ sich Geld machen und nur darum geht es noch.
Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Taxidermist (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Biogasanlagen mit Fisch betreiben: Sinnvolle Verwertung..*



> Dem wäre nicht so, würde man die Hege der Natur überlassen.


Welche Natur? 
Wir haben hierzulande eine Kulturlandschaft, dass gilt leider auch für unsere Gewässer!

Wenn man die Hege der "Natur" überlässt, sieht das dann so aus:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=263445

http://ilmenau.thueringer-allgemein...inige-Tage-am-Stausee-Heyda-liegen-1091153703

http://www.t-online.de/regionales/i...-heyda-wohl-an-altersschwaeche-gestorben.html

Jürgen


----------



## Jenka20 (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Biogasanlagen mit Fisch betreiben: Sinnvolle Verwertung..*

Oder so was hier:

http://www1.wdr.de/fernsehen/wissen/abenteuererde/sendungen/dschungel-im-baggersee-100.html


----------



## Revilo62 (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Biogasanlagen mit Fisch betreiben: Sinnvolle Verwertung..*



Jenka20 schrieb:


> Es geht darum, ob es eine sinnvolle Verwertung wäre. In meinen Augen ist diese Art der Verwertung besser als wiegen, Foto und zurücksetzen.
> 
> Dem wäre nicht so, würde man die Hege der Natur überlassen.



Spricht jetzt aus Dir Neid oder Frust oder ist das nur Geschwätz ?
Fische dieser Gewichtsklassen haben kaum noch Freßfeinde und bei den Brassen und Güstern fehlen mittlerweile die Fressfeinde .
Wenn Du Dich mal in Foren beliest, wirst Du feststellen, dass offenbar die Masse der Angler als Zielfisch Zander, Barsch, Hecht haben und ich halte es für ein Gerücht, dass die Masse released wird, ist ja im Übrigen auch in den meisten Bundesländern nicht gesetzeskonform #q
Wenn Du Dich mal Besatzmaßnahmen beschäftigst, wirst Du feststellen, dass in der Masse karpfenartige Fische zum Einsatz kommen, denn, Raubfischbesatz kostet nunmal wesentlich mehr Kohle und braucht auch deutlich länger um abzuwachsen, das ist die Crux
auf der einen Seite wird der releasende Angler kriminalisiert ( Angeln dient nur dem einen sinnvollenZweck: Nahrungserwerb) auf der anderen Seite sind in den meisten Gewässern die Gleichgewichte zwischen Beute und Jäger verschwunden.
Ich kann Dir versichern, dass Raubfischbesatz nur noch heimlich in den mir bekannten Gewässern durchgeführt wird um zu vermeiden , dass, was nicht bei drei auf`m Baum ist sofort wieder rausgefangen wird.
Vielleicht sollten die meisten Angler auch mal umdenken und nicht den Beitrag in Fischgewicht umrechnen.
Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## gründler (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Biogasanlagen mit Fisch betreiben: Sinnvolle Verwertung..*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> ,Wenn man die Hege der "Natur" überlässt, sieht das dann so aus:


 
Oder so.....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tofJFxKOVao

Achtung nix für schwache Nerven.......

Das ganze """spielt""" in NL


----------



## Taxidermist (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Biogasanlagen mit Fisch betreiben: Sinnvolle Verwertung..*

@Jenka, ich habe den Film schon mehrmals gesehen, dass Gewässer ist auch nicht weit weg von hier.
Aber auch das ist "Natur" aus zweiter Hand, da es sich um einen Baggersee handelt!
Vielleicht hast du auch am Anfang des Films, den Schwarm Süsswassergarnelen bemerkt.
Sind auch Natur, zwar ürsprünglich aus Asien, also nicht unserer Natur zugehörig, sondern eingeschleppt!
Ich kann mich immer darüber amüsieren, was die Leute alles so für "Natur" halten, auch wenn es wie in dem Film recht idyllisch anzuschauen ist!
Außerdem, für Angler nicht so ganz unwichtig, Angeln ist dort "natürlich" verboten!

Jürgen


----------



## Jenka20 (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Biogasanlagen mit Fisch betreiben: Sinnvolle Verwertung..*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Vielleicht hast du auch am Anfang des Films, den Schwarm Süsswassergarnelen bemerkt.
> Sind auch Natur, zwar ürsprünglich aus Asien, also nicht unserer Natur zugehörig, sondern eingeschleppt!
> 
> 
> Jürgen



Gleiches gilt für die Karpfen aus dem Stausee.


----------



## Taxidermist (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Biogasanlagen mit Fisch betreiben: Sinnvolle Verwertung..*

@Revilo, du hast sowas von Recht mit deinen Beiträgen!
@Jenka, ich gebe auf, glaub du nur ruhig weiter an das Märchen, die "Natur" wird das alles schon regeln!

Jürgen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Biogasanlagen mit Fisch betreiben: Sinnvolle Verwertung..*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Die Verwertung von Tierkadavern in Biogasanlagen ist nicht verboten. Es wurden sogar Anlagen in Betrieb genommen, die fast ausschließlich Schlachtabfälle etc. vergären sollten.
> 
> U.a. mit solchen Anlagen gab's auch immer wieder mal Ärger:
> http://info.kopp-verlag.de/hintergr...rbayern-biogasanlage-verseucht-gewaesser.html



Ohne weiter auf das Thema eingehen zu wollen, aber der Kopp Verlag ist eine sche..... Quelle. Was anders als Verschwörungstheorien, Fremdenfeindlichkeit oder ähnlichen Mist findet man dort nicht.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Biogasanlagen mit Fisch betreiben: Sinnvolle Verwertung..*



Testudo schrieb:


> Ohne weiter auf das Thema eingehen zu wollen, aber der Kopp Verlag ist eine sche..... Quelle. Was anders als Verschwörungstheorien, Fremdenfeindlichkeit oder ähnlichen Mist findet man dort nicht.



Unsinn.Dort wird zwar an der Grenze der Vernunft manchmal Berichtet,man beleuchtet aber auch Themen,die eben von den großen Medien geflogen ignoriert werden.Nur weil die Dinge die dort Berichtet werden nicht in dein Weltbild passen,heisst es nicht,das sie nicht richtig sein könnten.

Quellen die Seriös sind,sind welche?Die die mit deiner Meinung übereinstimmen?Meistens sind Studien,Statistiken auch gerne mal vom Auftraggeber so beeinflusst oder aufgelegt,das sie das gewünschte Ergebnis darstellen.

Der gesunde Menschenverstand sollte maßgeblich reichen,wenn vorhanden.


----------



## Darket (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Biogasanlagen mit Fisch betreiben: Sinnvolle Verwertung..*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Unsinn.Dort wird zwar an der Grenze der Vernunft manchmal Berichtet,man beleuchtet aber auch Themen,die eben von den großen Medien geflogen ignoriert werden.Nur weil die Dinge die dort Berichtet werden nicht in dein Weltbild passen,heisst es nicht,das sie nicht richtig sein könnten.
> 
> Quellen die Seriös sind,sind welche?Die die mit deiner Meinung übereinstimmen?Meistens sind Studien,Statistiken auch gerne mal vom Auftraggeber so beeinflusst oder aufgelegt,das sie das gewünschte Ergebnis darstellen.
> 
> Der gesunde Menschenverstand sollte maßgeblich reichen,wenn vorhanden.


Ich bin ja mittlerweile weit weg davon alles zu glauben, was ich so lese, aber wenn es bei Kopp erschienen ist, dann ist es in aller Regel nicht nur an der Grenze der Vernunft, sondern hat diese bereits brachial überrollt. Gänzlich unabhängig der politischen Ausrichtung.


----------



## W-Lahn (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Biogasanlagen mit Fisch betreiben: Sinnvolle Verwertung..*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Nur weil die Dinge die dort Berichtet werden nicht in dein Weltbild passen,heisst es nicht,das sie nicht richtig sein könnten.




Dein "gesunder Menschenverstand" sollte dir eigentlich sagen das die Autoren vom Kopp-Verlag nicht mehr alle Tassen im Schrank haben und der rechten Esoteriker Szene angehören:
Von den "Autoren" welche im Kopp Verlag publizieren, wurde  unter anderem die These aufgestellt dass Obama homosexuell sei und seine  Frau transsexuell. Beliebte Themenfelder sind dort auch "Ufologie", "Germanische Mythologie",  "Erfundenes Mittelalter" und "Geomantie"


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Biogasanlagen mit Fisch betreiben: Sinnvolle Verwertung..*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Unsinn.Dort wird zwar an der Grenze der Vernunft manchmal Berichtet,man beleuchtet aber auch Themen,die eben von den großen Medien geflogen ignoriert werden.Nur weil die Dinge die dort Berichtet werden nicht in dein Weltbild passen,heisst es nicht,das sie nicht richtig sein könnten.
> 
> Quellen die Seriös sind,sind welche?Die die mit deiner Meinung übereinstimmen?Meistens sind Studien,Statistiken auch gerne mal vom Auftraggeber so beeinflusst oder aufgelegt,das sie das gewünschte Ergebnis darstellen.
> 
> Der gesunde Menschenverstand sollte maßgeblich reichen,wenn vorhanden.



Ich bin wahrlich nicht naiv genug um zu glauben, das es in Deutschland keinerlei Beeinflussung der "Nachrichtenlage"  gibt.

Aber es dürfte mit Abstand noch die unabhängigste Presselandschaft der Welt sein.



Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass die meisten, die die Lügenpresse anprangern, gar nicht regelmäßig Nachrichten in Zeitschriften lesen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Biogasanlagen mit Fisch betreiben: Sinnvolle Verwertung..*

Hier gehts nicht um den Verlag oder dessen Glaubwürdigkeit.
Danke.


----------



## Ossipeter (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Biogasanlagen mit Fisch betreiben: Sinnvolle Verwertung..*

Über 600 Störfälle 2015 durch Biogasanlagen sind keine kleine Nummer!


----------



## Revilo62 (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Biogasanlagen mit Fisch betreiben: Sinnvolle Verwertung..*

@ossipeter
wenn Du nur Bayern meinst, dann waren es wohl über 600 Störfälle in den letzten 10 Jahren und in diesem Jahr wohl 50 
und das bei ca. 100 Anlagen 
http://www.br.de/nachrichten/niederbayern/inhalt/biogasanlagen-sicherheit-forderung-100.html
Diese Diskussion läuft auch in einem anderen Forum jedoch unter einem völlig anderen Thema, jedoch mittlerweile mit gleichem Inhalt.
Mir schleierhaft, wie sowas in D möglich ist, wo doch alles so genormt ist, oder etwa nicht... Nachtigall ick hör dir trapsen
Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## willmalwassagen (13. August 2015)

*AW: Biogasanlagen mit Fisch betreiben: Sinnvolle Verwertung..*

Ich habe den zuständigenGeschäftsführer im Fischereiverband angeschrieben und gefragt, ob er noch alle Tassen im Schrank hat, so eine schweinerei mit Mitteln aus der Fischereiabgabe zu unterstützen.Besser wäre, Netze zu entwickeln die selektiv fangen damit diese Beifänge erst gar nicht entstehen.
Er hat sich bei seinem Ministerium beschwert und die haben die Beschwerde an das MLR in Baden-Württemberg weitergeleitet. Ich habe auch prompt Post bekommen und wurde wegen meinem "Ton" gerügt. Ich habe dann gesagt, ich beantrage so eine Genehemigung für Baden-Württemberg und ihr gebt die mir oder ihr nehmt den Vorwurf wegen dem "Ton" an mich zurück, zudem es euch eigentlich nichts angeht.
Mir wurde dann bestätigt, in Baden-Württemberg wäre diese Art Fische zu fangen (Unerwünschte Fische, auch Brachsen und Güster, nicht nur Neozoen) und zu verwerten keinesfalls genehmigungsfähig. Ich werde den Kontakt zu dem Verbandsgeschäftsführer nach dessen Urlaubsende aufnehmen und mit ihm einen Verstoss und eventuelle Anzeige gegen das Tierschutzgesetz besprechen.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (13. August 2015)

*AW: Biogasanlagen mit Fisch betreiben: Sinnvolle Verwertung..*

#6, wenigstens jemand der handelt und nicht nur redet. Wobei mir die genauen Hintergründe immer noch fehlen. Waren die Fische wirklich nur unerwünschter Beifang oder wurden diese Beifänge gezielt aus hegerischen Gründen gefangen.

Das es keine Abhehmer gibt, will ich nicht glauben. In Deutschland gibts seit 20 Jahren einen großen Markt für den Verzehr von Weißfisch und Graskarpfen, nur muss dafür etwas Arbeit investiert werden, um Fischabhehmer und Fänger zusammen zu bringen. 



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Ich habe den zuständigenGeschäftsführer im Fischereiverband angeschrieben und gefragt, ob er noch alle Tassen im Schrank hat, so eine schweinerei mit Mitteln aus der Fischereiabgabe zu unterstützen.Besser wäre, Netze zu entwickeln die selektiv fangen damit diese Beifänge erst gar nicht entstehen.
> Er hat sich bei seinem Ministerium beschwert und die haben die Beschwerde an das MLR in Baden-Württemberg weitergeleitet. Ich habe auch prompt Post bekommen und wurde wegen meinem "Ton" gerügt. Ich habe dann gesagt, ich beantrage so eine Genehemigung für Baden-Württemberg und ihr gebt die mir oder ihr nehmt den Vorwurf wegen dem "Ton" an mich zurück, zudem es euch eigentlich nichts angeht.
> Mir wurde dann bestätigt, in Baden-Württemberg wäre diese Art Fische zu fangen (Unerwünschte Fische, auch Brachsen und Güster, nicht nur Neozoen) und zu verwerten keinesfalls genehmigungsfähig. Ich werde den Kontakt zu dem Verbandsgeschäftsführer nach dessen Urlaubsende aufnehmen und mit ihm einen Verstoss und eventuelle Anzeige gegen das Tierschutzgesetz besprechen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (13. August 2015)

*AW: Biogasanlagen mit Fisch betreiben: Sinnvolle Verwertung..*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Mir wurde dann bestätigt, in Baden-Württemberg wäre diese Art Fische zu fangen (Unerwünschte Fische, auch Brachsen und Güster, nicht nur Neozoen) und zu verwerten keinesfalls genehmigungsfähig. Ich werde den Kontakt zu dem Verbandsgeschäftsführer nach dessen Urlaubsende aufnehmen und mit ihm einen Verstoss und eventuelle Anzeige gegen das Tierschutzgesetz besprechen.



Tierschutz ist Bundesrecht, nicht Landesrecht. Was in Bayern im Sinne des Tierschutzes als vernünftiger Grund gilt, tut dies auch in Baden-Württemberg. 

 Da kannst du klagen, wie du willst. Am besten auch gleich gegen die vom Fischereiverband Mittelfranken durchgeführten Abfischaktionen von Weißfisch am Altmühlsee:
http://www.fv-mfr.de/Fischereiverband_Mittelfranken/Chronik12.html

 Zitat:
 "Rekordfänge am Altmühlsee – Aufgrund der besonders erfolgreichen Zugnetzbefischungen konnten im Jahr 2007 insgesamt 62,3 to Brachsen entnommen werden."

 "Anhaltend hohe Brachsenfänge am Altmühlsee. Die Gesamtbiomassenentnahme beläuft sich seit dem Jahre 2002 auf nunmehr über 242,6 to Weißfisch. "


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. August 2015)

*AW: Biogasanlagen mit Fisch betreiben: Sinnvolle Verwertung..*

Ich verstehe das Problem in der Form, wie es hier geschildert wird, überhaupt nicht.

Fische werden in der kommerziellen Fischerei und auch bei groß angelegten Hegefischen, nicht "waidmännisch" getötet, sondern sie gehen einfach ein. Punkt.

Wenn es ein Problem gibt, dann liegt das darin, dass der Angler einen gefangenen, nicht geschonten Fisch nicht juristisch unanfechtbar zurücksetzen darf. Jedenfalls dann nicht, wenn er ihn vorher wiegt und fotografiert. Das aber dürfte dem Fisch lieber sein, als in einem Netzt erdrückt zu werden, oder danach langsam einzugehen. 

Es ist schon seltsam in diesem Lande, die Sache mit der Moral.

Unabhängig von der Moral ist es vollkommen in Ordnung, Fische die aus einem Gewässer raus müssen in einer Biogasanlage zu verwerten. Was soll man denn sonst sinnvolles machen? Zwangsernährung in Pflegeheimen und Flüchtlingslagern?


----------



## rheinfischer70 (13. August 2015)

*AW: Biogasanlagen mit Fisch betreiben: Sinnvolle Verwertung..*

Wertvolle Lebensmittel zu Gas verarbeiten? Es gibt einen großen Markt für Weissfisch in Deutschland.


----------



## Taxidermist (13. August 2015)

*AW: Biogasanlagen mit Fisch betreiben: Sinnvolle Verwertung..*



> Wertvolle Lebensmittel zu Gas verarbeiten?



Ob man nun Fische oder Mais durch die Anlagen schickt, beides Lebensmittel gleichermaßen!
Genau so verwerflich, wie Getreide durch Automotoren zu jagen und den Leuten das Umweltmärchen zu erzählen.
Ich weiß nicht, wo der entscheidende Unterschied sein soll?
Fische sind eben auch nur Biomasse!

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. August 2015)

*AW: Biogasanlagen mit Fisch betreiben: Sinnvolle Verwertung..*

Warum gibts dann nur ein Tierschutz- und kein Pflanzenschutzgesetz?



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das Problem in der Form, wie es hier geschildert wird, überhaupt nicht.
> 
> Fische werden in der kommerziellen Fischerei und auch bei groß angelegten Hegefischen, nicht "waidmännisch" getötet, sondern sie gehen einfach ein. Punkt.
> 
> ...


#6#6#6


----------



## Naturliebhaber (13. August 2015)

*AW: Biogasanlagen mit Fisch betreiben: Sinnvolle Verwertung..*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Wertvolle Lebensmittel zu Gas verarbeiten? Es gibt einen großen Markt für Weissfisch in Deutschland.



Den gibt es nicht. Es gibt nicht mal einen hinreichenden Markt für Hecht. Einfach mal mit Leuten reden, die Fisch kommerziell als Nahrungsmittel anbieten.

 Außerdem ist das völlig Latte. Fisch ist Biomasse, genau wie Mais etc. Und Biomasse wird verfüttert, vergast, zu Treibstoff verarbeitet. Das ist ein völlig emotionsloses Geschäft.

 Übrigens: Im Mittel werden für 1kg Fisch aus Aquakultur 5kg Fischmehl benötigt. Drei mal darfst du raten, wo das herkommt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. August 2015)

*AW: Biogasanlagen mit Fisch betreiben: Sinnvolle Verwertung..*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Übrigens: Im Mittel werden für 1kg Fisch aus Aquakultur 5kg Fischmehl benötigt. Drei mal darfst du raten, wo das herkommt.


Aus ner Biogasanlage?
Fischmehl für Aquakultur wär da noch sinnvoller........


----------



## rheinfischer70 (14. August 2015)

*AW: Biogasanlagen mit Fisch betreiben: Sinnvolle Verwertung..*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Den gibt es nicht. Es gibt nicht mal einen hinreichenden Markt für Hecht.
> 
> Übrigens: Im Mittel werden für 1kg Fisch aus Aquakultur 5kg Fischmehl benötigt. Drei mal darfst du raten, wo das herkommt.



Die Aussage halte och für Unsinn. Wahrscheinlich sind die Preisvorstellungen überzogen oder der Aufwand ist höher als der Nutzen. Inserier mal in russisch deutschen Medien Weißfisch o Hecht für 10ct je kg und du wirst sehen. Fischmehlverarbeitung ist auch besser als Energiegewinnung.


----------



## Sharpo (14. August 2015)

*AW: Biogasanlagen mit Fisch betreiben: Sinnvolle Verwertung..*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Die Aussage halte och für Unsinn. Wahrscheinlich sind die Preisvorstellungen überzogen oder der Aufwand ist höher als der Nutzen. Inserier mal in russisch deutschen Medien Weißfisch o Hecht für 10ct je kg und du wirst sehen. Fischmehlverarbeitung ist auch besser als Energiegewinnung.



Schreib doch gleich zu verschenken.
Das ist doch nicht ernsthaft  ein Markt. 

10 Cent das Kilo Lachs und deine genannten Personen nehmen nicht mal mehr den Weissfisch. 

Es gibt keinen Markt für weissfisch in Deutschland.


----------



## winstown (14. August 2015)

*AW: Biogasanlagen mit Fisch betreiben: Sinnvolle Verwertung..*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Schreib doch gleich zu verschenken.



Warum nicht?
Besser zu Energie "umwandeln", als den Leuten, die ohnehin wenig haben, etwas zu gönnen.

Dass man keine Tonnen vermittelt bekommt, ist irgendwo klar aber warum vor solch einer Abfischaktion nicht ein mal im Flüchtlingsheim anrufen und fragen, ob nicht Interesse an Weißfisch besteht? Und wenn da ein Nein kommt, kann man die Lebewesen noch immer für unser Licht opfern. 

Zwangsernährung klingt in meinen Ohren irgendwie immernoch besser als das was ich bisher gehört habe.


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. August 2015)

*AW: Biogasanlagen mit Fisch betreiben: Sinnvolle Verwertung..*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Fische sind eben auch nur Biomasse!
> 
> Jürgen



Mein reden Jürgen #6



winstown schrieb:


> Warum nicht?
> Besser zu Energie "umwandeln", als den Leuten, die ohnehin wenig haben, etwas zu gönnen.
> 
> Dass man keine Tonnen vermittelt bekommt, ist irgendwo klar aber warum vor solch einer Abfischaktion nicht ein mal im Flüchtlingsheim anrufen und fragen, ob nicht Interesse an Weißfisch besteht? Und wenn da ein Nein kommt, kann man die Lebewesen noch immer für unser Licht opfern.
> ...



Du hast ziemlich romantische Vorstellungen davon, womit man den "Leuten, die wenig haben" eine Freude machen kann.
Davon ab greift dabei auch noch das Lebensmittelrecht. Von der Kühlkette will ich dabei noch gar nicht sprechen.


----------



## Sharpo (14. August 2015)

*AW: Biogasanlagen mit Fisch betreiben: Sinnvolle Verwertung..*



winstown schrieb:


> Warum nicht?
> Besser zu Energie "umwandeln", als den Leuten, die ohnehin wenig haben, etwas zu gönnen.
> 
> Dass man keine Tonnen vermittelt bekommt, ist irgendwo klar aber warum vor solch einer Abfischaktion nicht ein mal im Flüchtlingsheim anrufen und fragen, ob nicht Interesse an Weißfisch besteht? Und wenn da ein Nein kommt, kann man die Lebewesen noch immer für unser Licht opfern.
> ...



"Warum nicht?"
Darum geht es nicht.

Hast Du Dir auch die möglichen Konsequenzen überlegt?

a) Haftung bei Erkrankung etc.?
b) wie sieht dies der Einzelhandel? Die haben Bestandsschutz. In DE kann man nicht mal eben Lebensmittel nach frei Schnauze in den Verkehr bringen.

Ist Dir bekannt welche Schadstoffe die Fische haben? 
Sind diese unter den Grenzwerten für Lebensmittel der in den Verkehr gebracht wird?

|uhoh:

Leute DE ist keine Bananenrepublik.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. August 2015)

*AW: Biogasanlagen mit Fisch betreiben: Sinnvolle Verwertung..*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aus ner Biogasanlage?
> Fischmehl für Aquakultur wär da noch sinnvoller........


 
Tiere zu töten um Tiere zu füttern ist für mich genau so schräg wie Tiere zu töten um Strom zu erzeugen. Ich erkenne da hinsichtlich Ethik keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. August 2015)

*AW: Biogasanlagen mit Fisch betreiben: Sinnvolle Verwertung..*



winstown schrieb:


> Dass man keine Tonnen vermittelt bekommt, ist irgendwo klar aber warum vor solch einer Abfischaktion nicht ein mal im Flüchtlingsheim anrufen und fragen, ob nicht Interesse an Weißfisch besteht? Und wenn da ein Nein kommt, kann man die Lebewesen noch immer für unser Licht opfern.


 
Ca. 2/3 der Weiherbesitzer in Franken ziehen Fisch offiziell nur zum Eigenverbrauch. Der Grund sind u.a. die hohen Hürden des Lebensmittelrechts in Deutschland, wenn man Fisch als Lebensmittel in den Verkehr bringen will.

Und du willst mal eben schnell ein Flüchtlingsheim anrufen, ob die da nicht Lust auf Fisch haben ... #h


----------



## Sharpo (14. August 2015)

*AW: Biogasanlagen mit Fisch betreiben: Sinnvolle Verwertung..*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Tiere zu töten um Tiere zu füttern ist für mich genau so schräg wie Tiere zu töten um Strom zu erzeugen. Ich erkenne da hinsichtlich Ethik keinen Unterschied.




Naja, das ist aber die Natur. 

Und es ist sicherlich besser mit solchen Tieren Strom zu produzieren statt diese auf einer Müllhalde verotten zu lassen.

Ja, die Welt ist schon crazy...


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. August 2015)

*AW: Biogasanlagen mit Fisch betreiben: Sinnvolle Verwertung..*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Tiere zu töten um Tiere zu füttern ist für mich genau so schräg wie Tiere zu töten um Strom zu erzeugen. Ich erkenne da hinsichtlich Ethik keinen Unterschied.



Das sehe ich genauso.

Wenn allerdings Tiere aus anderen Gründen getötet werden müssen, dann steht einer wie auch immer gearteten Verwertung nichts im Weg. Alternativ bliebe ja nur die Kompostierung, und das macht noch viel weniger Sinn.


----------



## winstown (14. August 2015)

*AW: Biogasanlagen mit Fisch betreiben: Sinnvolle Verwertung..*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Du hast ziemlich romantische Vorstellungen davon, womit man den "Leuten, die wenig haben" eine Freude machen kann.



Man(n) kann auch wirklich alles ins Lächerliche ziehen |rolleyes
Das Lebensmittelrecht wird dem Ganzen evtl. im Weg stehen aber wenn kein Wille da ist, muss man auch nicht darüber nachdenken.

Tiere an Tiere zu verfüttern ist schräg? Leute, in was für einer Welt lebt ihr? Wie kann man das nur mit Energiegewinnung auf eine Ebene stellen?
Tiere essen Tiere - ist ja was ganz neues #q
Ich hoffe ihr gebt euren Hunden auch nichts was nicht in ihrer natürlichen Nahrungskette wäre. Wehe da ist Schwein oder Rind verarbeitet #q


----------



## Sharpo (14. August 2015)

*AW: Biogasanlagen mit Fisch betreiben: Sinnvolle Verwertung..*



winstown schrieb:


> Man(n) kann auch wirklich alles ins Lächerliche ziehen |rolleyes
> Das Lebensmittelrecht wird dem Ganzen evtl. im Weg stehen aber wenn kein Wille da ist, muss man auch nicht darüber nachdenken.
> 
> Tiere an Tiere zu verfüttern ist schräg? Leute, in was für einer Welt lebt ihr? Wie kann man das nur mit Energiegewinnung auf eine Ebene stellen?
> ...



Da ist nichts in lächerliche gezogen.

Du kannst Dich gerne mal mit der Lebensmittelindustrie und Einzelhandel anlegen.
Wirst Dein blaues Wunder erleben.
Frag Dich mal wieso generell soviele Lebensmittel entsorgt werden?

Zu dem letzten Abschnitt....da haste "leider" Recht.
Auch diverse Zootiere möchten etwas zu fressen haben.

Ich sehe auch kein Problem darin Tiere als Nahrungsmittel für andere Tiere zu töten.

Ich sag nur toter Köderfisch.


----------



## winstown (14. August 2015)

*AW: Biogasanlagen mit Fisch betreiben: Sinnvolle Verwertung..*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Da ist nichts in lächerliche gezogen.
> 
> Du kannst Dich gerne mal mit der Lebensmittelindustrie und Einzelhandel anlegen.



Bevor auch andere meine Antwort falsch interpretieren:

Das "Lächerliche" ist auf die "Romantik" bezogen, man kann doch etwas seriöser/sachlicher reagieren.

Und ich bin mir nach wie vor sicher, dass es für viele Angelegenheiten eine Lösung gäbe, wenn sich Zuständige darum kümmern würden. In der Politik geht es doch tagtäglich um Kompromisse


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. August 2015)

*AW: Biogasanlagen mit Fisch betreiben: Sinnvolle Verwertung..*



winstown schrieb:


> Tiere an Tiere zu verfüttern ist schräg? Leute, in was für einer Welt lebt ihr? Wie kann man das nur mit Energiegewinnung auf eine Ebene stellen?
> Tiere essen Tiere - ist ja was ganz neues #q
> Ich hoffe ihr gebt euren Hunden auch nichts was nicht in ihrer natürlichen Nahrungskette wäre. Wehe da ist Schwein oder Rind verarbeitet #q


 
Es geht nicht darum, dass Tiere andere Tiere fressen. Hier geht es um Nahrungsmittelproduktion, indem aus ökonomischer Sicht minderwertige Fischarten gefangen werden, um daraus Futter zur Zucht von Lebensmitteln herzustellen. 

Ob diese Fische letztendlich zu Pellets verarbeitet oder in der Biogasanlage verwertet werden, ist objektiv betrachtet völlig egal. Kommerziell betrachtet sind sie Biomasse, deren gebundene Energie verwertet wird. Der Fisch steht hier auf der gleichen Stufe wie ein Maiskorn.


----------



## Sharpo (14. August 2015)

*AW: Biogasanlagen mit Fisch betreiben: Sinnvolle Verwertung..*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum, dass Tiere andere Tiere fressen. Hier geht es um Nahrungsmittelproduktion, indem aus ökonomischer Sicht minderwertige Fischarten gefangen werden, um daraus Futter zur Zucht von Lebensmitteln herzustellen.
> 
> Ob diese Fische letztendlich zu Pellets verarbeitet oder in der Biogasanlage verwertet werden, ist objektiv betrachtet völlig egal. Kommerziell betrachtet sind sie Biomasse, deren gebundene Energie verwertet wird. Der Fisch steht hier auf der gleichen Stufe wie ein Maiskorn.



Viele Kleintiere werden gezüchtet um diese an andere Tiere zu verfüttern.


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. August 2015)

*AW: Biogasanlagen mit Fisch betreiben: Sinnvolle Verwertung..*



winstown schrieb:


> Man(n) kann auch wirklich alles ins Lächerliche ziehen |rolleyes
> Das Lebensmittelrecht wird dem Ganzen evtl. im Weg stehen aber wenn kein Wille da ist, muss man auch nicht darüber nachdenken.
> 
> Tiere an Tiere zu verfüttern ist schräg? Leute, in was für einer Welt lebt ihr? Wie kann man das nur mit Energiegewinnung auf eine Ebene stellen?
> ...



Sorry, aber da war nichts lächerliches dran. Gut gemeinte Aktionen scheitern meist am mangelnden Willkommen der beschenkten. Das zu negieren zeugt von Romantik, um den Begriff "Naivität" zu vermeiden. Aber solche Erfahrungen muss man vermutlich erst mal selber machen. Und das ist keineswegs böse gemeint.


Deine Forderung nach mehr Sachlichkeit und Seriosität unterstreichst Du mit Sarkasmus und Kopfstoß-Smilies ?


----------



## winstown (14. August 2015)

*AW: Biogasanlagen mit Fisch betreiben: Sinnvolle Verwertung..*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum, dass Tiere andere Tiere fressen. Hier geht es um Nahrungsmittelproduktion, indem aus ökonomischer Sicht minderwertige Fischarten gefangen werden, um daraus Futter zur Zucht von Lebensmitteln herzustellen.
> 
> Ob diese Fische letztendlich zu Pellets verarbeitet oder in der Biogasanlage verwertet werden, ist objektiv betrachtet völlig egal. Kommerziell betrachtet sind sie Biomasse, deren gebundene Energie verwertet wird. Der Fisch steht hier auf der gleichen Stufe wie ein Maiskorn.



M.m.n. macht es großen Unterschied ob wir Lebewesen töten um damit andere Lebewesen zu ernähren oder ob wir diese dazu "missbrauchen" um uns unseren Luxus zu erhalten (etwas überspitzt aber im Kern dennoch wahr).



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Deine Forderung nach mehr Sachlichkeit und Seriosität unterstreichst Du mit Sarkasmus und Kopfstoß-Smilies ?


chapeau! 
Auch wenn der Inhalt der Ursachen ein anderer ist... in diesem Punkt muss ich dir Recht geben ;-)


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. August 2015)

*AW: Biogasanlagen mit Fisch betreiben: Sinnvolle Verwertung..*



winstown schrieb:


> M.m.n. macht es großen Unterschied ob wir Lebewesen töten um damit andere Lebewesen zu ernähren oder ob wir diese dazu "missbrauchen" um uns unseren Luxus zu erhalten (etwas überspitzt aber im Kern dennoch wahr).


 
Dieser Meinung kann man natürlich sein, sie steht aber im krassen Widerspruch zur aktuellen Realität. Ich stehe zu dieser Jahreszeit bei meinen Spaziergängen vor Maiswäldern und auch der Raps für's nächste Jahr spitzt schon durch den Boden. Alles Pflanzen, die nicht zum Zweck der Nahrungsmittelproduktion angebaut werden, sondern als Biomasse zur Energiegewinnung. Und solange das so ist, brauch sich auch niemand über die entsprechende Verwertung von Fischen aufregen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (14. August 2015)

Mir ist die Fischverwertung da deutlich lieber - denn die rausgehegten Fische gibts ohnehin schon sozusagen als natürlich gewachsenen Überschuss.

Da werden nicht extra Felder mit nicht essbarem, uralt-kulturlandschaftskillendem Vollkunstzucht-Massenmonokulturmist für angelegt.

Ich zumindest will weiterhin artenreiche Streuobstwiesen etc. sehen und keine Grusel-Mutantomaisflächen bis zum Horizont.

Da fällt mir ein: Wie wärs mit speziellen Reusen für Grundeln und Wollhandkrabben?

Da müsste sich zumindest theoretisch gleich lastkahnweise was vergären lassen - einfach ein entsprechendes "Fisch- & Schalentierkraftwerk" eröffnen :q


----------



## willmalwassagen (14. August 2015)

*AW: Biogasanlagen mit Fisch betreiben: Sinnvolle Verwertung..*

Die Diskussion beginnt an der Sache vorbeizulaufen. 
Die Fische wurden teilweise als unerwünschte Arten betrachtet (Kommentar Geschäftsführer Fischereiverband) und deshalb abgefischt. Dann stellt sich heraus dass keine sinnvolle Verwertung möglich ist und der Biogasanlagenbetreiber bekommt Geld und der Berufsfischer, der für sich unerwünschte Fische gefangen hat bekommt Geld auch dafür.
Da fehlt die Grundvoraussetzung dafür dass überhaupt gefischt werden durfte.
Und wer diese Fischerei ohne vernünftigen Grund auch noch fördert muss halt eventuell mit einem Gerichtsverfahren rechnen. Und wenn dabei herauskommt, dass dies alles in Ordnung ist müssen wir unsere Fischereibhörden fragen, in welcher Biogasanlage wir unseren unerwünschten Beifang entsorgen dürfen, eventuell gegen Kostenerstattung. Da will ich doch mal unsere Giftgrüne Landesregierung sehen wie die reagiert.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. August 2015)

*AW: Biogasanlagen mit Fisch betreiben: Sinnvolle Verwertung..*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Die Diskussion beginnt an der Sache vorbeizulaufen.
> Die Fische wurden teilweise als unerwünschte Arten betrachtet (Kommentar Geschäftsführer Fischereiverband) und deshalb abgefischt. Dann stellt sich heraus dass keine sinnvolle Verwertung möglich ist und der Biogasanlagenbetreiber bekommt Geld und der Berufsfischer, der für sich unerwünschte Fische gefangen hat bekommt Geld auch dafür.
> Da fehlt die Grundvoraussetzung dafür dass überhaupt gefischt werden durfte.
> Und wer diese Fischerei ohne vernünftigen Grund auch noch fördert muss halt eventuell mit einem Gerichtsverfahren rechnen. Und wenn dabei herauskommt, dass dies alles in Ordnung ist müssen wir unsere Fischereibhörden fragen, in welcher Biogasanlage wir unseren unerwünschten Beifang entsorgen dürfen, eventuell gegen Kostenerstattung. Da will ich doch mal unsere Giftgrüne Landesregierung sehen wie die reagiert.



Der vernünftige Grund heißt HEGE. 
 Ganz einfacher Zusammenhang: Ein hoher Weißfischbestand begünstigt durch Ausscheidungen massiv die Eutrophierung der Gewässer. Will man die Wasserqualität auf entsprechendem Niveau halten, kommt man um eine massive Entnahme der "unerwünschten Arten" nicht herum.

 Aber klage du mal.
 Wenn es für deinen Beifang eine Entnahmepflicht gibt, darfst du den übrigens ganz legal in jeder Biogasanlage entsorgen, die ihn abnimmt. Wahlweise auch auf dem Misthaufen. Völlig egal, was eure Landesregierung davon hält.


----------



## willmalwassagen (15. August 2015)

*AW: Biogasanlagen mit Fisch betreiben: Sinnvolle Verwertung..*

Das mit der Hege versteh ich nicht. Fische als Biogas zu entsorgen hört sich irgenwie nicht als Hegemaßnahme an. 
Da sind so viele Fische drin wie natürlich wachsen können weil genug Platz und Futter da ist. 
Und aller Kot der Fische kommt vom Verwerten der vorher schon vorhanden Nährstoffe im Wasser und beträgt ca. 10% der aufgenommen Nahrung.
Wenn man schon eingreifen will müsste der Nährstoffeintrag in das Gewässer reduziert werden.  Oder man könnte Wasserpflanzen entfernen und damit einen Austrag von Nährstoffen erzielen oder den vorhanden Phosphor ausfällen.
Aber weniger Nährstoffe wären gleichzeitig auch weniger Fische der gewünschten Arten für die Berufsfischer. Das will man ja auch nicht. 
Wenn in einem Natursee der Fischbestand nicht so ist wie es der Berufsfischer gerne hätte soll er eine Fischzucht aufmachen. Da kann er rumpfuschen so viel er will.


----------



## jkc (15. August 2015)

*AW: Biogasanlagen mit Fisch betreiben: Sinnvolle Verwertung..*

Hi,



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Das mit der Hege versteh ich nicht. Fische als Biogas zu entsorgen hört sich irgenwie nicht als Hegemaßnahme an.
> 
> Die Hege besteht darin die Fische aus dem Gewässer zu entnehmen.
> 
> ...



Grüße pink JK


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. August 2015)

*AW: Biogasanlagen mit Fisch betreiben: Sinnvolle Verwertung..*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Das mit der Hege versteh ich nicht. Fische als Biogas zu entsorgen hört sich irgenwie nicht als Hegemaßnahme an.
> Da sind so viele Fische drin wie natürlich wachsen können weil genug Platz und Futter da ist.
> Und aller Kot der Fische kommt vom Verwerten der vorher schon vorhanden Nährstoffe im Wasser und beträgt ca. 10% der aufgenommen Nahrung.
> Wenn man schon eingreifen will müsste der Nährstoffeintrag in das Gewässer reduziert werden.  Oder man könnte Wasserpflanzen entfernen und damit einen Austrag von Nährstoffen erzielen oder den vorhanden Phosphor ausfällen.
> ...



Hege bedeutet u.a. auch, den Fischbestand zu regulieren. Wenn das notwendig ist, hat das Gewäser bereits einen Schaden, oft eben in Form zu vieler Nährstoffe. Übermäßige Bestände an Weißfisch abzufischen ist dann eine sinnvolle Maßnahme. Zum einen, um der Verbuttung Herr zu werden oder vorzubeugen, zum anderen, weil die Fische selbst große Nährstoffspeicher sind. Dabei geht es nicht nur um den Kot, sondern auch um den Fisch selbst. Dieser wird früher oder später sterben und seine Biomasse als Nährstoff an das Gewässer abgeben.

Die Hege besteht also, unabhängig von der späteren Verwendung, im ausdünnen des Fischbestandes. Erst wenn die Fische aus dem Wasser sind, kommt der Aspekt der Verwertung. Und da gibt es halt nicht viele Möglichkeiten.


Ich würde Dir recht geben, wenn die Fische ohne Hegezwang, also gezielt zum beschicken einer Biogasanlage gefangen würden. Das dürfte allerdings kaum der Fall sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. August 2015)

*AW: Biogasanlagen mit Fisch betreiben: Sinnvolle Verwertung..*

Wieso werden Fischer eigentlich bezahlt (aus Fischereiabgabe glaube ich), wenn sie an solchen Gewässern "unerwünschte" Fische raus fangen und Angler nicht?

Das würde sicherlich für einige "Hege"angler ein willkommenes Geschäfts- und Trainingsmodell ergeben...

"Kopfgeld" für jeden "unerwünschten" Fisch quasi...

Oder so ....

;-))))


----------



## willmalwassagen (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Biogasanlagen mit Fisch betreiben: Sinnvolle Verwertung..*

Hallo Leute,
da scheinen einige nicht zu begreifen was da abgeht.
Wenn man ein Rotauge fängt und wieder zurücksetzt wird man von der Wasserschutzpolizei  am Neckar angezeigt (Aktuelles Verfahren gegen einen Angler läuft noch). 
Wenn man den Fisch zu Biogas umwandelt ist es OK und bekommt sogar Geld dafür. Ist da lebenlassen nicht wirklich die bessere Idee ?


----------



## Alex.k (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Biogasanlagen mit Fisch betreiben: Sinnvolle Verwertung..*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Ist da lebenlassen nicht wirklich die bessere Idee ?


In einer perfekten Gesellschaft schon, aber nicht in einer Kapital regierten modernen Gesellschaft. 

Mein Tipp: Bloß nicht reindenken, begreift eher keiner normal denkender Mensch. 

Die ganzen Tierschutzorganisationen setzen bei den falschen an, also uns Anglern. Wenn ich daran denke was bei uns an Gewässern los wäre, wenn wir Angler und Vereine uns nicht um Stadtgewässer kümmern würden oder die Vorschläge der Bürokraten, die unmögliche Ideen fabrizieren, erlauben würden. 

Denkt einer der Tierschützer daran? 

Wo sind die Tierschützer, wenn in Deutschland jährlich 40.000 Tiere (*Hunde/Katzen*) im Wald von Jägern gesetzlich erlaubt erschossen werden? Sehe ich da jemand demonstrieren oder dagegen protestieren? #d

Nein, die deutschen bestellen sich lieber ein Hund oder eine Katze aus dem Ausland und erfreuen sich daran ein menschliches Abbild (Tier) gerettet zu haben. 

Ich warte schon lange, bis jedes Tier einen Anwalt bzw. eine juristische Unterstützung zugeteilt bekommt. (Forderungen der Tierrechtsorganisationen)

Grüße.


----------



## mathei (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Biogasanlagen mit Fisch betreiben: Sinnvolle Verwertung..*



Alex.k schrieb:


> Die ganzen Tierschutzorganisationen setzen bei den falschen an, also uns Anglern.



Ist doch logisch. Beim kleinsten Glied ohne Lobby


----------



## Naturliebhaber (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Biogasanlagen mit Fisch betreiben: Sinnvolle Verwertung..*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Wenn man ein Rotauge fängt und wieder zurücksetzt wird man von der Wasserschutzpolizei am Neckar angezeigt (Aktuelles Verfahren gegen einen Angler läuft noch).



 Was ist denn da der Hintergrund?


----------



## willmalwassagen (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Biogasanlagen mit Fisch betreiben: Sinnvolle Verwertung..*

Der Angler wurde von der WAPO beobachtet, wie er ein gefangenes Rotauge zurückgesetzt hat. Kein Schonmaß, keine Schonzeit, deshalb Entnahmepflicht.
Die WAPO ist bei uns so Schexxxe drauf. Die haben den Angezeigt wegen Verdacht auf einen Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz.


----------



## willmalwassagen (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Biogasanlagen mit Fisch betreiben: Sinnvolle Verwertung..*

Gegen die Biogasfischer habe ich Anzeige beim leitenden Staatsanwalt in Potsdam eingereicht. Ein Ermittlungsverfahren wurde eingeleitet.


----------



## Taxidermist (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Biogasanlagen mit Fisch betreiben: Sinnvolle Verwertung..*

@willmalwassagen,



> Gegen die Biogasfischer habe ich Anzeige beim leitenden Staatsanwalt in Potsdam eingereicht.


Mit welcher Begründung, Tierschutz, nicht sinnvolle Verwertung?
Das wären beides Petra Argumentation gegen diese Maßnahme!

@Alex K,

[QUOTEWo sind die Tierschützer, wenn in Deutschland jährlich 40.000 Tiere (*Hunde/Katzen*) im Wald von Jägern gesetzlich erlaubt erschossen werden? Sehe ich da jemand demonstrieren oder dagegen protestieren? #d][/QUOTE]

Bei dir hat die Schützergehirnwäsche ja wohl voll gegriffen, aber um dich zu beruhigen, um diese wildernden Hunde und vor allem Katzen, macht sich das entsprechende Klientel durchaus Gedanken.
So hat es der Nabu, BUND, in Zusammenarbeit mit Petra geschafft auf die Novellierung des NRW Jagdgesetzes Einfluß zu nehmen und die Katzen und Hunde davor bewahrt, in Zukunft dort geschossen zu werden!
Diese "Tierliebhaber", welche ihre domestizierten Killer auf die Kleintierwelt loslassen, werden sich darüber genau so wie du, höchst wahrscheinlich freuen!
Das sind doch genau die verlogenen Schützer, die lamentieren wenn ein "unschuldiges" Wildtier erlegt wird, andererseits es aber vollkommen in Ordnung finden, wenn von der Feldmaus, über Jungvögel bis hin zur Eidechse, ihre gelangweilten Stubentiger der Kleintierwelt den Garaus machen.

Jürgen


----------



## Alex.k (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Biogasanlagen mit Fisch betreiben: Sinnvolle Verwertung..*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Bei dir hat die Schützergehirnwäsche ja wohl voll gegriffen, aber um dich zu beruhigen, um diese wildernden Hunde und vor allem Katzen, macht sich das entsprechende Klientel durchaus Gedanken.


Schutzgehirnwäsche?  Du meinst sicherlich die Personen und nicht mich damit..

Ich mache mir auch ständig Gedanken mit dem Unterschied: Ich belästige keine Menschen.

Gehe aber nicht los und binde meine Moralvorstellung jedem ans Bein, der nicht meinen ethischen Grundsätzen entspricht. Das ist der Unterschied. Verstehen?

Grüße.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Biogasanlagen mit Fisch betreiben: Sinnvolle Verwertung..*

Es WIRD JEDER lernen:
Keine persönliche Anmache in den Diskussionen bei uns.

Also lasst sowohl Offtopic wie vor allem persönliche Anmachen.
Macht uns Mods die Arbeit leichter und spart euch Punkte/Sperren


----------



## thanatos (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Biogasanlagen mit Fisch betreiben: Sinnvolle Verwertung..*

in jeglicher Verwertung sehe ich nichts Verwerfliches ,egal ob Futtermittel,Dünger oder Biogas .Durch die Entnahme von Speisefischen 
insbesondere Raubfischen kippt das natürliche Gleichgewicht ,die Folge ist eine Verbuttung der Weißfische ,alsowas soll das Gejammer ,irgend wie muß man doch regulieren


----------



## inselkandidat (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Biogasanlagen mit Fisch betreiben: Sinnvolle Verwertung..*

Solange die Menschen die Gewässer beinflussen, wird hier und da auch mal ein Hegefischen nötig sein, sei es durch Ungleichgewicht der Arten oder Neozonen..Graskarpfenkraftwerke, herrlich..da kommt ordentlich was bei rum..:q
und früher oder später muss der Energiekreislauf eeh funzen,weil alles Öl verballert ist..also her mit der Fischenergie!                  ist mir sympathischer also dieser Maiswahnsinn der um meinen Wohnort gerade läuft...


----------

